# Rebuilt Posi rear ends



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

So, no bites fishing for a used 3.23 posi for my '64 LeMans. Does anyone have a recommendation for outfits that offer complete rebuilt rear ends? I see a couple online, but have no background as to who are the crooks and who are the good guys. I thought about buying the carrier and gears and doing it myself, but a look through the shop manual shows a bunch of tools I don't own.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RunninLeMans said:


> So, no bites fishing for a used 3.23 posi for my '64 LeMans. Does anyone have a recommendation for outfits that offer complete rebuilt rear ends? I see a couple online, but have no background as to who are the crooks and who are the good guys. I thought about buying the carrier and gears and doing it myself, but a look through the shop manual shows a bunch of tools I don't own.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


I purchased a complete new Pontiac 3:55 rear from Jim Mitschke
at JD Race Restoration 330.990.8155 the price for a complete rear was VERY good.

My guess is he may be able to fix you up.


----------

